
Rules to Live By - tradersam
http://tahabs.im/rules
======
DamonHD
Semi-arbitrary, and feels to me to be laden with value judgements, even if not
meant that way.

What if one is a night owl for example (largely physiological, not a choice)?
Does getting up late and working late (the same number of hours) make you a
bad person?

And why are some psychoactive drinks OK and not others?

Not everyone has to be exactly the same to be equally 'good'.

You didn't mention religion, colour, sexuality or even dietary preferences.

